# Cleaning ACL milk glass?



## Newtothiss (Nov 29, 2021)

Is there a way to clean it and not destroy the ACL? I found this pepper shaker with red ACL, but it came off with a light scrub..
Still a very cool jar though..


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 29, 2021)

Not much can be done. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2021)

The general recommendation is to let them dry for a while (not sure how long, I think a few weeks?) before washing, then wipe very gently.  Some just can't be saved though.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 29, 2021)

Darn. That may have worked.
Live and learn...


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> Darn. That may have worked.
> Live and learn...


Hey at least it's not something more collectible!  If you had to ruin an ACL, a salt shaker is one of the better ones for that to happen to.  Now if you find something like a war milk, you'll want to be really careful with cleaning that one.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 29, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> Hey at least it's not something more collectible!  If you had to ruin an ACL, a salt shaker is one of the better ones for that to happen to.  Now if you find something like a war milk, you'll want to be really careful with cleaning that one.


What's a War milk?


----------



## webe142 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mailman1960 said:


> What's a War milk?


During WWII, a lot of dairies put patriotic slogans on their bottles.  Here is one example.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Nov 29, 2021)

webe142 said:


> During WWII, a lot of dairies put patriotic slogans on their bottles.  Here is one example.


I thought he was talking about Milk Glass.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 29, 2021)

I'll keep my eye out for em'. Found quite a few milk bottles, only a couple that were cool though.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 29, 2021)

Newtothiss said:


> I'll keep my eye out for em'. Found quite a few milk bottles, only a couple that were cool though.


If you're finding milk bottles at all that's a very good sign, most people returned all of them unless they accidentally broke one.  Could be some good ones if you can get into a slightly older layer.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 29, 2021)

So far the oldest that I've actually brought back was from 53, and just plain Jane.
 There's a whole mess of digging though...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 30, 2021)

CanadianBottles said:


> If you're finding milk bottles at all that's a very good sign, most people returned all of them unless they accidentally broke one.  Could be some good ones if you can get into a slightly older layer.


Some could not be returned. Maybe the place closed down. If they didn't end up in the basement or garage they ended up in the trash.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## webe142 (Dec 1, 2021)

I haven't found a good way to clean a dug ACL.  I've tried letting them sit and dry without success.  I've got a Deleware Punch I've been letting dry for a couple months now.  I can't bring myself to clean it.  I've watched to many acls just wipe away with the dirt.


----------

